# Happy Birthday Nancy!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nancy!  Thank you so much for all you do here and the way you do it, we love you, God Bless!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nancy!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

happy birthday may the hedgies poo on the other people in the house


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy birthday! Thanks for being awesome! Brillo thanks you for your amazing hedgie advice!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, Nancy!  Hope you have a great day, and thank you so much for all of the great support, advice and information you share with all of us here.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for all the hedgie info!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!!!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nancy!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Nancy!!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Christemo, that's an adorable pic! Nice find.

Happy birthday, Nancy! How old are you now, etc. (*obligatory sing-song voice*) (But you don't actually have to answer that, haha.)


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy birthday! Bean, Stewie and Panda will all enjoy their treats in your honour.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

May your days be filled with perfectly prickly pals pitter-pattering on the patio in peaceful play.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It was a quiet day with everyone at work. We will celebrate on the weekend. Awesome picture Christemo. I made it my desktop.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday my dear friend. You know I wish you a wonderful year!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Nancy, sorry I'm late!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Thanks everyone. It was a quiet day with everyone at work. We will celebrate on the weekend. Awesome picture Christemo. I made it my desktop.


Yay!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Nancy  I can't think of anyone more deserving of a poop-free day than you. *Hugs*


----------

